# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Lisboa invoca la norma más radical de la UE contra el almacén nuclear de Almaraz

## termopar

> *Lisboa invoca la norma más radical de la UE contra el almacén nuclear de Almaraz*
> Portugal ha recurrido a un arma jurídica de destrucción masiva, reconocen fuentes españolas
> 
> BERNARDO DE MIGUEL / CARMEN MONFORTE BRUSELAS / MADRID 27-01-2017 07:31
> 
> La ofensiva política de Portugal contra el parque nuclear español acaba de convertirse en un conflicto diplomático y judicial de una virulencia desconocida entre los dos países ibéricos y sin apenas precedentes entre los socios de la Unión Europea. Lisboa, según fuentes europeas consultadas por CincoDías, ha invocado ante la Comisión Europea el artículo 259 del Tratado de la UE para intentar frenar de forma drástica la construcción de un depósito de residuos radiactivos en la central de Almaraz, situada en la provincia de Cáceres a poco más de 100 kilómetros de la raya hispano-portuguesa.
> 
>  Portugal ha recurrido a un arma jurídica de destrucción masiva, reconocen fuentes españolas tras una embestida de Lisboa que, salvo acuerdo in extremis, colocará el cementerio de Almaraz bajo la lupa del Tribunal de Justicia de la UE en apenas tres meses.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2017/...ml?por=mosaico

o sea que, ....Garoña no interesa relanzarla a las empresas que la gestionan ni al gobierno vasco, Almaraz a los portugueses, y ya veremos el resto de las centrales, ...muito bem!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Muito bem? El gobierno portugués se está metiendo en asuntos que no le competen. Almaraz está en suelo español, así que no sé que hacen metiendo las narices donde no les llaman. Lo que pase o deje de pasar con Almaraz es asunto del gobierno español. Con respecto al gobierno autonómico vasco, ídem. Ni pincha ni corta en este asunto. Garoña no es de su competencia. Punto.

En resumidas cuentas, ganas de llamar la atención para desviarla de otros asuntos más importantes.

----------

Jonasino (28-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Si, claro,  como con el agua del Tajo. Tampoco les compete. En fin.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y la noticia... que parece que Portugal haya invadido suelo español bombardeando o algo. Vaya vocabulario agresivo

----------

Jonasino (28-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Parece que los extremeños, representados por su presidente de la junta, tampoco están muy de acuerdo en ampliar el ATI, y entiendo que tampoco quieren ampliar la vida útil de la central nuclear de Almaraz:




> *Vara aborda hoy con Nadal las renovables y el ATI de Almaraz*
> 
> E. P.	
> 30/01/2017
> 
> El presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, se reunirá este lunes con el ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal. El encuentro tendrá lugar a las cinco de la tarde en Madrid y entre otras cuestiones, el jefe del Ejecutivo autonómico abordará con el titular de Energía la situación de las renovables o el Almacén Temporal Individualizado (ATI) de la central nuclear de Almaraz.
> 
> Fernández Vara quiere tratar con el ministro si las energías renovables pueden ser el sector que ocupe «la parte que la construcción ya no va nunca a recuperar». «Entre las renovables y el turismo, nosotros tenemos que ser capaces de cubrir ese hueco que el exceso de construcción en obra residencial tenía», ha dicho.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...az_994859.html

Prefieren sustituir la nuclear por renovables y así poder crear puestos de trabajo en la comunidad. Esa es una posición inteligente.

----------


## termopar

como diría Rajoy: Muito bom e muito bem!!!




> *España paraliza el almacén nuclear de Almaraz*
> 
> Portugal se compromete a retirar la denuncia que interpuso en Bruselas contra el proyecto
> 
> Acuerdo entre España y Portugal para resolver el conflicto sobre el almacén de residuos en la central nuclear de Almaraz (Cáceres). El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, y su homólogo portugués, António Costa, han alcanzado un pacto amistoso para resolver esa disputa con la mediación del presidente de la Comisión Europea, Jean-Claude Juncker.
> 
> Lisboa se compromete a retirar la denuncia interpuesta ante Bruselas. Madrid garantizará que el proyecto no tenga repercusiones negativas en Portugal y paraliza la autorización para iniciar las operaciones del almacén de residuos. El Gobierno español, además, organizará una visita a la zona en los dos próximos meses y ofrecerá a Portugal toda la información relativa a la seguridad nuclear y al medio ambiente, y no tomará ninguna medida "irreversible", según el acuerdo, hasta que Lisboa exprese su opinión.
> 
> Bruselas y las autoridades portuguesas harán inspecciones sobre el terreno para resolver las objeciones portuguesas, después de que el Ejecutivo luso acelerara ese proceso con una denuncia que solo concedía a la Comisión tres meses para pronunciarse. Las dos claves de ese examen serán si el almacén se encuentra dentro del perímetro autorizado para la propia central nuclear y el periodo de almacenamiento, que podría desembocar en un nuevo estudio de impacto de impacto ambiental.
> ...


Referencia: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...96_775285.html

PD: No todo está perdido, solo se pierden algunas batallas

----------


## Jonasino

> como diría Rajoy: Muito bom e muito bem!!!


Refranero popular:

----------

F. Lázaro (25-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La técnica y la razón se imponen frente a la demagogia y el miedo. Triste noticia para todos aquellos que han querido utilizar a los portugueses para exigir el cierre de Almaraz con argumentos infundados. Como se suele decir, _les ha salido el tiro por la culata_.




> http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/po...form=hootsuite
> 
> *Portugal considera que la construcción del almacén de Almaraz es segura*
> 
> Por Redaccion - 28/04/2017
> 
> 
> 
> El grupo de trabajo creado por el Gobierno portugués para valorar la futura construcción del Almacén de Residuos Nucleares (ATI) en la central de Almaraz, en Cáceres, consideró que es “segura” y “adecuada” y emitió un parecer positivo sobre el proyecto.
> ...

----------

ben-amar (30-abr-2017),Jonasino (29-abr-2017)

----------

